# EXT3-fs error (device dm-0)



## halliekat

This morning our RHEL 4 machine was spitting out an error over and over again:

EXT3-fs error (device dm-0) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted

I rebooted the system and everything seems fine now, but I would like to know what this means if anyone can help. How can I find out what device dm-0 is and what exactly the error message indicates? Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you!!


----------



## dpak

I think dm-* are the LVM devices on the system. LVM = Logical Volume Manager. So it means you must have the LVM managing your disks. The errors you were getting could be a bug in the LVM code (not very likely), or it could be that one of your disks is starting to fail. We recently had a disk that was failing and was using LVM and the system was doing some seriously weird things.


----------

